# Books on fundamental analysis



## julius (17 December 2008)

Hi All,

I was wondering which books members would recommend for fundamental analysis, ie. valuation techniques.

I was recommended 'The Mining Valuation Handbook' which I own and is excellent. I'm looking for books along these lines. I've been thinking about 'Security Analysis' but I'm not sure if it is still relevant or is just popular because of Buffett mentioning it. Some kind of 'textbook' on the subject would be ideal.

Also, I've taken accounting courses, so have a reasonable understanding of financial reporting.


----------



## chops_a_must (17 December 2008)

I'm reading Security Analysis at the moment. Haven't got that far, but it looks pretty good.

I also have Buffettology to read, and apparently that is good in teaching you how to conduct some valuation.


Cheers.


----------



## julius (18 December 2008)

Thanks chops.

I'd recommend  the Mining Valuation Handbook if you haven't already read it. It's by Victor Rudenno.


----------



## chops_a_must (18 December 2008)

Already read my friend.


----------



## dhukka (18 December 2008)

Market Wise by Brian McNiven, he has a new book out which I haven't read but from the contents looks very similar:

Concise Guide to Value Investing: How to Buy Wonderful Companies at a Fair Price


----------



## julius (18 December 2008)

Thanks Dhukka.

Anything else that's worth reading in your opinion ?

I'm just about to fork out for Security Analysis from Amazon...


----------

